# 1986.5 d21 service manual?



## LCDolph (Aug 9, 2009)

I was wondering if anyone knew where I could get a FSM for this truck. I have found a 1997 manual that seems fairly accurate but have not been able to find one specific to this year anywhere? I have a haynes and it seems accurate too but I wanted to find a FSM for some specific maintenance and repair answers. Just wondering where I can get one or what years of FSM's would be the closest to this truck. Thanks.


----------



## king bee66 (May 11, 2009)

1986 87 88 89 90 91 92 Nissan D21 Service Repair Manual:eBay Motors (item 260438789648 end time Aug-29-09 08:06:50 PDT)


----------

